# Anatolian video



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugf7JdhP3HM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugf7JdhP3HM[/ame]

Just thought I would post a video my wife made of Pearl, our 6 month old Anatolian, with my young chickens. My wife is a little skeptical of these LGD's and was shocked by her calm demeanor around the chicks. I am so proud of her.(well, I meant the dog but I'm proud of the wife, too:gaptooth....Mike


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

What a sweet pup. She's probably ok, and don't want to discourage, but if you watch, she hasn't really focused on the chicks yet. She was too worried about being in lock up. Don't let your guard down just yet.


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, Wendle, I know she's not 100% yet but she's been in with them full time for 3 days now. We have already had 3 "play " incidents where she licked up 2 chickens and one of these chicks but no harm yet. I disciplined her pretty firmly and she knew she had done wrong.
She is not on lockdown. She has access to all goat and chicken pens via a hole cut in a cattle panel and has about 2 acres to patrol. The chicks have been previously penned away from her and have recently allowed freedom in the bigger pen.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

She is a pretty girl. (My Female's mother's name was Pearl and I always get 1 or 2 solid white pups when I breed Emma) Just keep re-enforcing what is "right" and "wrong" behavior and she'll be fine. (The pup, not your wife, LOL)

People are amazed when they come to my place and see my adult male Anatolian laying in the grass with the chicken scratching and pecking all around him. LDG's can do fine with poultry, it just takes a little time for them to understand.


----------

